# Griffin, GA *WYNTER* pts date 6/2/09



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I came across this girl while checking on Viper at the same shelter.
Says mix but I'm not sure. She doesn't have much time so I thought I should post her. Please delete if mods think she is a mix.










Wynter

SCAS Code: A09-1037 
Primary Breed: Shepherd 
Secondary Breed: Mix 
Gender: Female 
Age: Adult 
Date Picked Up: 05/26/09 
Location: Horse Shoe Bend 

<span style="color: #CC0000">This animal is scheduled to be unavailable 
after 4:30 pm on June 2, 2009</span>

Spalding County Animal Control
208 Justice Boulevard
Griffin, GA 30224

<span style="color: #CC0000">(770) 467-4772</span>

http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/dogs1.htm


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We are working on her, her eyes are just killing me!!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

That's great news! She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks julie!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Is this girl safe?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Her release date is Monday. We have faxed for her.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Wonderful!!! Thank you.


----------

